
Show HN: Automatically Backup Your Discover Weekly with Rediscover - rileyt
https://rile.yt/rediscover/
======
rileyt
Rediscover is a side project that I have been running for a few years now and
recently made improvements to. It's the easiest way to automatically backup
each weeks Discover Weekly playlist so you never lose another great discovery.

Yes, this can be done with IFTTT. I tried that before building Rediscover and
found it unreliable. Rediscover also doesn't require an IFTTT account and is
faster to setup.

